# Kiddie pools for dogs?



## Caitydid255 (Aug 28, 2010)

With the arrival of summer weather I have been debating getting a kiddie pool for the pups. I was wondering if anyone else has a pool for their dog and is it worth getting a pool?


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

Delgado loves his pool, he "fishes" his toys and splashes around in it. I just got him a cheap large plastic kiddid pool and it works great


----------



## katdog5911 (Sep 24, 2011)

Stella has her own little kiddie pool. The seems to like digging in it (don't know for what). We also have an inground pool that she has been in, but I think she likes her feet to feel the ground. With temps in the 90's today, I will be filling up her little pool for sure.


----------



## mssandslinger (Sep 21, 2010)

They get a kiddie pool every summer!! this size is only 17 bucks at walmart


----------



## Bear L (Feb 9, 2012)

mssandslinger said:


> They get a kiddie pool every summer!! this size is only 17 bucks at walmart


Wow, your dog lets you take pictures when they are in a fun environment?! Look so lined up too. 

I'm going to get one when I move into my new place in a month.


----------



## LaneyB (Feb 5, 2012)

I bought our new puppy a pool yesterday. He loves it!


----------



## kbella999 (Jan 6, 2012)

My boy digs in mine too. I just thought he was trying to get the little fishies that are painted on the bottom. 



katdog5911 said:


> Stella has her own little kiddie pool. The seems to like digging in it (don't know for what). We also have an inground pool that she has been in, but I think she likes her feet to feel the ground. With temps in the 90's today, I will be filling up her little pool for sure.


----------



## mssandslinger (Sep 21, 2010)

Bear L said:


> Wow, your dog lets you take pictures when they are in a fun environment?! Look so lined up too.
> 
> I'm going to get one when I move into my new place in a month.



haha this was about an hour after running around so they were pretty mellow by this time. i have many pics of them running away from me and fighting before this one


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

I have two, we got them for free and are getting a third (a pink one for ME). Mine love them, though the water gets dirty fast.


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

Just be sure to follow Safe Swimming practices - always have a lifeguard on duty!!


----------



## cwedge11 (Apr 27, 2011)

Really?! All of ya'll are lucky.. if I fill up the kiddie pool..She just wants to drink from it....then sneak away to the pond which is full of duckweed. Then she comes out of it looking like "the thing"!! :crazy:


----------



## cwedge11 (Apr 27, 2011)

Lauri & The Gang said:


> Just be sure to follow Safe Swimming practices - always have a lifeguard on duty!!


HAHAHAAH that is sooooo cute!!!


----------



## Elektra2167 (Jun 18, 2012)

The lifeguard pic is awesome!
Yes, we have a pool and all the dogs love it, and some of them dig in it too.


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

Lauri & The Gang said:


> Just be sure to follow Safe Swimming practices - always have a lifeguard on duty!!


Love it!


----------



## Cheerful1 (Sep 27, 2011)

I'd love a pool like that for Joey. Unfortunately, he loves to tip over anything that holds water.


----------



## GSD2 (Jan 27, 2012)

Lauri & The Gang said:


> Just be sure to follow Safe Swimming practices - always have a lifeguard on duty!!


OMG! Love it!!

Yes I have a kiddie pool, she loved it when she was a pup, now she dumps the water and plays with the pool, all over the yard. I think I will try a larger pool if I can find one, maybe she won't be able to dump it.


----------



## gmcwife1 (Apr 5, 2012)

Love the lifeguard!!!

We can't wait for it to warm up so we can get our kids a pool!!


----------



## Scarlettsmom (Jul 12, 2011)

We bought Scarlett a pool and she was terrified of it...she said it was too much like a bath and what if some bugs got in it...eeeeewwwwww.

Seriously, Scarlett would not go near the pool...empty or full. I put a "free to good home" on the pool and set it in the front yard. Someone took it off my hands in under an hour.  

BUT, if there is a minging puddle of stagnant, stinking water, Scarlett will plop right down in it. I figure it's a dog thing.


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

Just make sure you don't get one too SMALL of your Shepherd might learn from this bulldog:






And we all know that Shepherds are MUCH smarter than bulldogs. The Shepherd would have opened the door ALL the way and then just dragged the pool inside.


----------



## lzver (Feb 9, 2012)

We got Jake a little kiddie pool a few weeks ago. He's not too fond of getting wet and won't go in it yet, but we're working on it.


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

lzver said:


> We got Jake a little kiddie pool a few weeks ago. He's not too fond of getting wet and won't go in it yet, but we're working on it.


Try just putting an inch of water in it, then toss in a handful of hot dog pieces.

We do that at some of our rescue events - Bobbing For Dogs!


----------



## billsharp (May 3, 2011)

Definitely get a pool. Liesl loves hers. She will splash around in it dunking floating toys and balls just to see them pop back up again. 

We often buy 10 or so of the "feeder" goldfish at Petsmart ($1.00 each) and put them in the pool. She will spend a couple of hours poking her snout in the water, pawing at them, and will eventually catch and eat every one. (She's on a raw diet and loves fish). The mental stimulation is like a great exercise session for her, and I can have an adult beverage, sit in the shade and just watch.


----------



## racer (Nov 5, 2010)

Klaus my gsd wont go int but will drink water from it
my rottie heidi loves the pool bubba my other rottie will just stand in the pool


----------



## Bear L (Feb 9, 2012)

billsharp said:


> Definitely get a pool. Liesl loves hers. She will splash around in it dunking floating toys and balls just to see them pop back up again.
> 
> We often buy 10 or so of the "feeder" goldfish at Petsmart ($1.00 each) and put them in the pool. She will spend a couple of hours poking her snout in the water, pawing at them, and will eventually catch and eat every one. (She's on a raw diet and loves fish). The mental stimulation is like a great exercise session for her, and I can have an adult beverage, sit in the shade and just watch.


The fish is a cool idea. Didn't know those fishes would be safe to eat. I guess dogs can eat anything. Will try it.


----------



## Caitydid255 (Aug 28, 2010)

Thanks everyone for the responses! Looks like tomorrow I will be stopping by Toys R Us as they are having a sale and pools are $5.


----------



## Dejavu (Nov 11, 2010)

To the OP: My dogs used to do the same, just running around the pool and drinking the water, til I started throwing their Kong toys inside it while playing fetch. 

LOL!! That's the cutest lifeguard ever! :wub:

Mine loves doing this too, she drops her toys in the water and then "fishes" for them. Then drops them again or waits til I throw them in for her.


Liesje said:


>


----------



## NWHeather (Oct 29, 2010)

Liesje said:


> I have two, we got them for free and are getting a third (a pink one for ME). Mine love them, though the water gets dirty fast.


 
Your dogs are GORGEOUS!! I want a sable someday 



Lauri & The Gang said:


> Just make sure you don't get one too SMALL of your Shepherd might learn from this bulldog:
> 
> Gus vs. Pool - YouTube
> 
> And we all know that Shepherds are MUCH smarter than bulldogs. The Shepherd would have opened the door ALL the way and then just dragged the pool inside.


That's hilarious! So true, a Shepherd would open the door then take the (full) pool inside. Haha

I have a pool for mine, but mine don't lay down in it. They'll fetch toys out of it, & drink from it, but they don't fully enjoy it.
My first GSD loved her pool! I did the same thing with the fish, & I used to have a video of her, I told her to "get the fishy" & she would paw at the water & then stick her snout in & try to grab the fish. 

I love the lifeguard pic! That's priceless!


----------



## FG167 (Sep 22, 2010)

Liesje said:


> I have two, we got them for free and are getting a third (a pink one for ME). Mine love them, though the water gets dirty fast.


Free?!?! Where?!? How!?!? I want one!


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

FG167 said:


> Free?!?! Where?!? How!?!? I want one!


Check Craigslist and watch garage sales.


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

Bear L said:


> The fish is a cool idea. Didn't know those fishes would be safe to eat. I guess dogs can eat anything. Will try it.


When Mauser does catch them (which isn't very often), he drops them outside the pool and the other dogs eat them. 

Here he is trying to catch one of the fish (that's Wasabi in with him):


----------

